# Uefa Europa League 22 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 17, 2009)

22 Oct 18:00 Athletic Bilbao v Nacional 1.40 4.20 7.00  
22 Oct 18:00 BATE Borisov v AEK Athens 2.87 3.25 2.30   
22 Oct 18:00 Benfica v Everton 1.85 3.30 4.00   
22 Oct 18:00 Club Brugge v Partizan Belgrade 1.70 3.40 4.75  
22 Oct 18:00 FC Salzburg v Levski Sofia 1.40 4.20 7.00 
22 Oct 18:00 FK Austria Vienna v Werder Bremen 5.25 3.75 1.57   
22 Oct 18:00 Lazio v Villarreal 2.30 3.25 2.87   
22 Oct 18:00 PSV v FC Copenhagen 1.61 3.50 5.25   
22 Oct 18:00 Shakhtar Donetsk v Toulouse 1.40 4.20 7.50   
22 Oct 18:00 Sheriff Tiraspol v FC Twente 5.00 3.40 1.66   
22 Oct 18:00 Sparta Prague v CFR Cluj 2.20 3.25 3.00  
22 Oct 18:00 Steaua Bucharest v Fenerbahce 2.60 3.25 2.50   
22 Oct 20:05 Ajax v Dinamo Zagreb 1.40 4.20 7.00   
22 Oct 20:05 Celtic v Hamburg 3.00 3.25 2.20   
22 Oct 20:05 CSKA Sofia v Basel 2.10 3.25 3.25   
22 Oct 20:05 Fulham v Roma 2.60 3.25 2.50   
22 Oct 20:05 Galatasaray v Dinamo Bucuresti 1.33 4.50 8.50   
22 Oct 20:05 Hapoel Tel-Aviv v Rapid Vienna 2.30 3.25 2.87   
22 Oct 20:05 Hertha Berlin v Heerenveen 1.75 3.40 4.50  
22 Oct 20:05 Lille v Genoa 2.30 3.25 2.87
22 Oct 20:05 Panathinaikos v SK Sturm Graz 1.36 4.33 7.50   
22 Oct 20:05 Politehnica Timisoara v Anderlecht 2.75 3.25 2.37   
22 Oct 20:05 Valencia v Slavia Prague 1.22 5.50 11.00  
22 Oct 20:05 Ventspils v Sporting 5.50 3.60 1.57 
*Odds from Bet365


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 17, 2009)

CSKA Sofia v Basel 2.10 3.25 3.25 

CSKA favorites against Basel ??$#$

Insane bookmakes  :lol:


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 20, 2009)

i think Ventspils still has chances to win, hope the same result. :?:


----------



## okosh (Oct 21, 2009)

scottshapell said:
			
		

> i think Ventspils still has chances to win, hope the same result. :?:



At over $7 for a $ I hope you're right


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 22, 2009)

CSKA v Basel

The home team won 1 point from 2 matches, Basel won 3 points, 1 win and 1 loss. 
This match will be very important for both teams, especially for CSKA. They need only a win to have chances to qualify. Basel suprisingly won against Roma, but then lost against Fullham. This group is unpredictable. I think CSKA will win this and keep their chances to qualify.


----------



## blitzkrieg900 (Oct 22, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> CSKA Sofia v Basel 2.10 3.25 3.25
> 
> CSKA favorites against Basel ??$#$
> 
> Insane bookmakes  :lol:



CSKA 1 10/10


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 22, 2009)

Another one where you can be certain is Levski losing 
1.6 for Salzburg is a gift.

 :lol:


----------

